# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Regaining lost Muscle

## Getinbgr

am 30 Years Old and weight 175 llbs at 5'11". I am a classic ectomorph, and my BF is approximately 12%.

As of two months ago, I had been inactive from any weight training for 18 months. Prior, through 14 months of comittment to an intense weightlifting program, I had increased my body weight to 190 llbs, of which very little was fat or water weight.

I was very surprised at how fast my muscles atrophied. But I have been almost as surprised at how fast my muscle mass and body weight has rebounded in just 2 months.

Is this type of rebound normal? Can I expect to reach the pinnicale of my past gains much quicker than the 14 months it took the first time?

Thanks for any insight.

----------


## kireol

yes muscle comes back very quickly. Muscle memory is what my mom would always say. 


I was in a motorcycle accident and lost a ton of mass. After 2 years off of the gym, most came back within a few months.

----------


## gigem

muscle memory it is! it wont take as long next time just stay focused and dedicated get your diet in check  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## jbarkley

Muscle memory is really amazing, my bodyweight dropped to 135 lbs after chemotherapy for cancer in June of 2005, I'm now back to 215 lbs. The gains will come back much easier than the 14 months it previously took....Livestrong!

----------


## TheSentinal

Doesn't getting older suck? LOL I find that my muscle mass drops more quickly when away from the gym at 43. Thank God muscle memory works! The best weapon against this is spending time in the gym. I can still look better than ever, just takes more dedication, diet watching and time. It is all worth it when you see so many guys looking loose and sloppy. Lift heavy and long!

----------


## Luv2eat

> Doesn't getting older suck? LOL I find that my muscle mass drops more quickly when away from the gym at 43. Thank God muscle memory works! The best weapon against this is spending time in the gym. I can still look better than ever, just takes more dedication, diet watching and time. It is all worth it when you see so many guys looking loose and sloppy. Lift heavy and long!


Sounds like muscle memory is working for a guy like you, someone who's 43 years of age. I wonder at what age MM stops working. Is it still a a factor for someone who's 50 years of age? I'm almost 50. I used to be a gym rat. I quit lifting two years ago. I lost some size and mass in my upper body. Since I haven't lifted in two long years, I'd be starting out at ground zero. Don't sugarcoat your answer, I can handle the truth.  :AaHappy9:

----------


## Madeira Jon

Im 70, and I'm afraid that it is taking a long time to replace the muscles I lost during 18 months off, due to an operation! Been training VERY hard for 8 months now and still nowhere near my previous shape. Running an anavar cycle to help.

----------


## Peducho0113

> Im 70, and I'm afraid that it is taking a long time to replace the muscles I lost during 18 months off, due to an operation! Been training VERY hard for 8 months now and still nowhere near my previous shape. Running an anavar cycle to help.


You are 70??

----------


## Pro_built7

> You are 70??


wow man 70? what are your stats?. thats awesome

----------


## Madeira Jon

Here I am last month before I started the cycle. I hope that they will be improved by the end of the cycle.
Sorry about the unkempt beard but I wasn't able to get to the hairdresser in time"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hope it gives encouragement to other young guys! 
*Stats:-*
Height 5 feet 6
Weight 200 pounds.
Chest = 46 inches
Waist = 40 inches (Damn lurve handles won't go away!)
Biceps - 15.5 inches
Age = 70 years.

Maximum Weights before cycle
Cross over = 55 kilos (121 pounds)
Biceps (Preacher) = 30 kilos (66 pounds)
Chest press = 40 kilos (88 pounds)
Wide arm row = 100 kilos (220 pounds)

----------


## patrick1

you look great for 70
inspiration!!!

----------


## Braveheart04

Maderia Jon, I hope that I am alive at 70 and if I am, I would give anything to look as good as you man! I told you before, you look strong as hell! I am 40, I trained with weights for years, but I was never in really great shape since my college days, as I neglected my diet and cardio. I had an ATV accident a couple of years ago and couldn't train, during that time my weight got out of control and I got totally disgusted with myself. I started back in January doing things the right way. Today I have lost 60 lbs. look better than I ever have and I have regained almost all of my strength that I lost during the layoff. My B.P. is not where it was, but my Squat and Dead Lift are almost where they were, at a lighter weight. Aug. 1st I will start my compunds, then I will kick it warp drive!!

----------


## Madeira Jon

*Braveheart*



> Today I have lost 60 lbs


 WOW! That is superb. You now have the incentive to NEVER get that weight back on. 
I bet you have that feeling of "_How the hell did I manage when I was so fat!"_ 
The only downside, is that you now have lots of clothes which are too big! :-)
Do you think you will run a cycle anytime?

----------


## Braveheart04

Jon, yes, Aug. 1st I will run the following compunds; 5 weeks Test P 100 E.O.D. Test E 600 Wk. Deca 500 WK. for 12 weeks. I will intake 425 g protien a day, and keep sugars and bad fats to a minimum, also cardio at 45-60 min. per day. I hope to make some good strength gains as well as some good lean muscle. I have provioran to keep water weight and gyno away. Jon, you are right, I now have the incentive and motivation to NEVER let myself look as bad as I did before! I just hope that I look as good as you in my later years!!!

----------


## Braveheart04

Jon, also, I had to buy a whole new wardrobe! LOL Every stich of clothes that I owned was falling off of me! LOL

----------


## Madeira Jon

*Braveheart04*
Some recommend tat you run Novladex along with the Test P. to help stop the gyno as the Test brings on the shutdown. I've been running oral so didn't have that problem. I'm keeping novla for my PCT.

----------


## Braveheart04

Jon, I have heard that as well, I have also been told Provioran will do the trick. I will watch it very closely, I can get nolva quickly if I need it. What cycle are you running right now and for how long?

----------


## Madeira Jon

Running Anavar at 50 mgms ED for 8 weeks. On day 20 at the moment and not really noticed any improvements, or sides etc! I am currently in negotiation with the supplier as I may be taking a very low dosage product despite the tablet stating it is 10 mgrms.

----------


## Luv2eat

Madeira John, you look great! What kind of operation did you have and on what bodypart was it? Is that a little tattoo on your left side, upper chest area?

----------


## Madeira Jon

*Luv2eat*
I had big problems with kidney stones and eventually needed to have them removed surgically. Interestingly the doctor said they were caused by me drinking too much milk, which I used to bulk up! I drank 2 litres a day, 5 - 6 pints, and the kidneys couldn't cope with all the calcium, and stored it as stones.
The little tattoo is from my military days; I was a soldier in the British Army. _(My, but you do have GOOD eyesight!_ GRIN

----------


## Walkman85

Never hoped to find someone living in the same place i do here, are you cycling anavar ? I know i shouldn't ask you this but, is anavar in Madeira real? I bought a bottle and it were fake, i'm trying to get real oxandrolone but is a bit hard to find, i could use some help.

Cheers

----------


## bass

> Here I am last month before I started the cycle. I hope that they will be improved by the end of the cycle.
> Sorry about the unkempt beard but I wasn't able to get to the hairdresser in time" 
> Hope it gives encouragement to other young guys! 
> *Stats:-*
> Height 5 feet 6
> Weight 200 pounds.
> Chest = 46 inches
> Waist = 40 inches (Damn lurve handles won't go away!)
> Biceps - 15.5 inches
> ...


good job for hijacking this thread Madeira Jon, haha...just kidding friend, you look great even for 60, really...inspiration indeed...

----------


## yannick35

> am 30 Years Old and weight 175 llbs at 5'11". I am a classic ectomorph, and my BF is approximately 12%.
> 
> As of two months ago, I had been inactive from any weight training for 18 months. Prior, through 14 months of comittment to an intense weightlifting program, I had increased my body weight to 190 llbs, of which very little was fat or water weight.
> 
> I was very surprised at how fast my muscles atrophied. But I have been almost as surprised at how fast my muscle mass and body weight has rebounded in just 2 months.
> 
> Is this type of rebound normal? Can I expect to reach the pinnicale of my past gains much quicker than the 14 months it took the first time?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


I injured myself back in 2001 when i was 30 years old, doing squats and deadlifts lower back.

After many failed attemps at coming back to weight training this year was successful after a year of prolotherapy treatments.

8 years after its been nearly 6 months now that i been testing myself, and i must say that my bodyweight is the same around 215 pounds, i manage to lose 15 of them before started training, and my body has transformed a lot since i started training.

Yes muscle memory is for real, i am quit amazed at how well i gained almost everything back and been lifting heavy for a month now, deadlifting bench pressing but avoiding squats.

----------


## lovbyts

> Here I am last month before I started the cycle. I hope that they will be improved by the end of the cycle.
> Sorry about the unkempt beard but I wasn't able to get to the hairdresser in time" 
> Hope it gives encouragement to other young guys! 
> *Stats:-*
> Height 5 feet 6
> Weight 200 pounds.
> Chest = 46 inches
> Waist = 40 inches (Damn lurve handles won't go away!)
> Biceps - 15.5 inches
> ...


It would be interesting to know how things went for him, it's been almost a year since he posted.... :Hmmmm:

----------


## kaju

> It would be interesting to know how things went for him, it's been almost a year since he posted....


yea I too would like to hear from him again. I would like to see howhe is doing.

----------

